# King Kong vs Godzilla........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Who do you think would win and why?
Godzy has the fire, Kongy the brains?
whatya think?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the official account:



> The next morning, King Kong is dumbo-dropped onto the summit of Mt. Fuji from the balloon air-lift, meets up with Godzilla, and the two begin to fight. Godzilla has the advantage at first, eventually knocking Kong down with a vicious drop kick, and battering the gorilla unconscious with powerful tail attacks to his forehead. When Godzilla tries to kill Kong with his atomic breath, an electrical storm arrives and revives Kong, giving him the power of an electric grasp. The two begin to fight again, with the revitalized Kong swinging Godzilla around by his tail, shoving a tree into Godzilla's mouth, and judo tossing him over his shoulder. The brawl between the two monsters continues all the way down to the coastline. Eventually the monsters tear through Atami Castle and Kong drags Godzilla into the Pacific Ocean. After an underwater battle, only King Kong emerges from the water and begins to slowly swim back home to Faro Island. As Kong swims home, onlookers aren't sure if Godzilla survived the fight, but speculate that it was possible.


http://godzilla.wikia.com/wiki/King_Kong_vs._Godzilla :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The test should be between King Kong and Mighty Joe Young.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB: Laughed. Think I ruptured something.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Godzilla is way too big for KK


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking forward to this...

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3906251545/

(And enjoy the Ligeti btw)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

King Kong by the Kinks or Godzilla by Blue Oyster Cult? Both great songs.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Of the choices offered, I believe Godzilla would have a quick and easy success. However, if a third contender was introduced it wouldn't be so clear cut - especially if the bout was:

King Kong vs Godzilla vs


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

david johnson said:


> Godzilla is way too big for KK


True, 
so lets say they;e about the same size.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Neither of them, nor even both of them together, would last more than ten seconds against a nest of angry wasps...


----------

